# Would You Wear These?



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

These are so pretty, but I haven't worn heels in years.

http://www.virtualshoemuseum.com/content/tiger


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

omg I had to post the picture


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yep, I would, but the occasion would have to be the right one.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

In a heartbeat and no special occasion needed.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

They are really adorable!! I'd wear them!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Very cute. But I agree, I don't wear heels.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

If I could still wear heels these would be the coolest ones for me


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I wear them, and I want these!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It says *virtual*shoemuseum. I take that to mean they do not exist in reality. Photoshopped or something like that.

At 6' tall, I've never worn even low heels since age 10. What for?


----------



## MooseTracks (Jun 27, 2011)

This website is fasinating. Loved looking at all the different shoes.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Certainly different.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

If they were in a color combination that I liked and the heels were a little shorter..yes I would wear them.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

jonibee said:


> If they were in a color combination that I liked and the heels were a little shorter..yes I would wear them.


I love pink and green together..and yes a little shorter heel for me as well. I only wear heels when I am going out for special occasion and I have to wear the straight across toes, not the pointy toes.

June


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

jonibee said:


> If they were in a color combination that I liked and the heels were a little shorter..yes I would wear them.


I have to agree. Pink is not me at all.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I agree also about the toes..not pointy...i guess the color of your outfit would be the deciding factor as to what color of heels would be the ones to wear.


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

I think they are a bit much and I would never wear them even if I wore heels.


----------



## carpetweaver (Feb 10, 2011)

I love them!


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

I would definitely wear them if my feet were in better shape. I love wearing clothing and accessories that are different. But, like you, I haven't worn high heels in years and my feet would complain if I now tried.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It says *virtual*shoemuseum. I take that to mean they do not exist in reality. Photoshopped or something like that.
> 
> At 6' tall, I've never worn even low heels since age 10. What for?


Actually, Jessica-Jean, it's the museum that is virtual. All the shoes in the photographs do actually exist. There are quite a few pairs I would love to have!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I am 76 and just had hip replacement surgery. Also have bunions courtesy of wearing 3" heels during much of my 20's when being fashionable seemed important. I volunteer at a twice yearly rummage sale to benefit my visiting nurse organization, and am head of the women's shoe department. I would sell shoes like this in a heartbeat and probably make a good profit for the nurses. Wear them? Not even if I were promised a fortune to do so and stand up in them. I am at the stage of life where I love my New Balance sneakers, my Crocs, and my Merrells. But these are so pretty. If I could adapt the pattern size to make shoes for Barbie dolls, I would have a blast doing so.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

I would have worn these in a heartbeat! With one knee replacement down and one to go at some point, would say shoes like this will never again be in my future...but they were great while it was possible! I loved heels....


----------



## taya (Feb 5, 2011)

Not in a million years! That is pushing knitting too far.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I would wear them if the heels were a little lower


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Yikes!


----------



## Cate 001 (Jun 2, 2011)

OMG how cute, don't think I would be able to wear them; heels don't agree w/me.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I would definitely wear them! what fun!


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

In a heart beat - they are way too cool!


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

did when i could, would if i could, now i can't. great....


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes I would but in a different color. I want a red or lime green pair.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I've never worn heels but this is a really idea.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

So neat!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

debdobalina said:


> These are so pretty, but I haven't worn heels in years.
> 
> http://www.virtualshoemuseum.com/content/tiger


I never could wear heels this high...even when I was young...at 5' 7" in the 50's & 60's I would have looked like a giant....plus uncoordinated...never would have worked :lol: :lol:


----------



## gwensmuse (Jan 17, 2011)

OMG YESSSSSSS!!!!! Love the site! Thanks for posting. Now I know what to knit for the woman who has everything!!!


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

No! lol I am much more interested in comfort these days!

Momma Osa


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> These are so pretty, but I haven't worn heels in years.
> 
> http://www.virtualshoemuseum.com/content/tiger


A resounding NO! Only because I am into comfort. Can't wear heels. They are cute though.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

NO!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Great way to recycle and update old shoes, right?


----------



## mamastress (Feb 9, 2011)

I would wear them in a minute! I love shoes. getting ready to go shoe shopping in vegas Monday. I will spend many happy hours drooling over this site.


----------



## sandrakjb (Feb 16, 2011)

Absolutely NOT. Love shoes....Not these!


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

How about forgetting the 6" heels and doing similar thing to cover up battered looking flat shoes? Wouldn't they get comments? Decide on your own colors. Something to think about.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd weat them, but would they look okay with blue jeans? GIGGLING


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

No, I don't think I'd wear those. Interesting, but I'm a flip flop or ugg kind of person.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes, I would, after having 1, yes 1, glass of wine and being drunk out of my mind.
I wouldn;t wear that size hell to begin with, but probably someone would wear them as part of a Halloween costume.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I would definitely have worn them 25 years ago I don't wear heels any longer


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow they're gorgeous. Sadly, when I wear heels now my feet go up but my knees stay where they are. Not an elegant look.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Ah no


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes I would have to have the right outfit and then the right weather.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I would break my neck if I did!!!


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Very cute! But OUCH! My feet hurt just looking at them!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Uh..no..not the pink and green pair featured, but I would LOVE to wear one of the black ones...so neat...but they are wedges....which is another word for PAIN!!!!
julie


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

Totally awesome!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

debdobalina said:


> These are so pretty, but I haven't worn heels in years.
> 
> http://www.virtualshoemuseum.com/content/tiger


I love the idea, but I'd break my neck for sure if I wore them. It amazes me that I wore 4" heels fifty years ago.

I think I'll look for an old pair of clogs. I'd like to try a freeform crochet over the top portion. My mother taught me to cover shoes with fabric fifty years ago. She'd make me an outfit and cover shoes with matching fabric. My love of one-of-a-kind clothing probably comes from she and my grandmother making my clothes.

Thanks for sharing, it's a great jump-off idea. I just wish I could find the time and energy to do all the jump-off ideas I come across. I still enjoy coming up with them, even though most never come to fruition.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

mmMardi said:


> I think I'll look for an old pair of clogs. I'd like to try a freeform crochet over the top portion. My mother taught me to cover shoes with fabric fifty years ago. She'd make me an outfit and cover shoes with matching fabric. My love of one-of-a-kind clothing probably comes from she and my grandmother making my clothes.


Oh, my. Hadn't thought of covering my shoes with fabric for a long time. That was one of the times that fabric came in pretty satiny prints and you could buy the flout-y chiffon in a matching print. I used the satin to cover my shoes to go with my dresses. Back then I made all my clothes except my uniforms.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

I'd wear them. They're certainly unique.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> I am 76 and just had hip replacement surgery. Also have bunions courtesy of wearing 3" heels during much of my 20's when being fashionable seemed important. I volunteer at a twice yearly rummage sale to benefit my visiting nurse organization, and am head of the women's shoe department. I would sell shoes like this in a heartbeat and probably make a good profit for the nurses. Wear them? Not even if I were promised a fortune to do so and stand up in them. I am at the stage of life where I love my New Balance sneakers, my Crocs, and my Merrells. But these are so pretty. If I could adapt the pattern size to make shoes for Barbie dolls, I would have a blast doing so.


Another jump-off idea. We could weave our Crocs! I have a pair of orange ones that I just might try it on.

I never thought about the high heels causing my, "Bunions from Hell".

My husband, he doesn't get to be called DH because he doesn't like my stash, won't go to the yarn stores with me, and has never bought me yarn. Other than that he's wonderful! I digress, we went to the New Balance store yesterday. He bought me NB walking shoes for my birthday. The salesman bumped them out and up in my bunion areas. Hopefully, they'll be the answer so I can get more exercise.

I hope your new hip is doing well!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I have some old SAS sandals that I think I'll try loosening and blanket stitching around. Ah, the possibilities. We definitely won't run into anyone with the same shoes!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Can you just imagine what would happen to the shoes if the weather was nasty? I can't wear heels and really these don't appeal to me, but everyone had different tastes. I'm sure there is someone who could wear these and look great.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Since a lot of us like and need comfort shoes I want to mention MBT's.....I bought some several years ago and i LOVE them.....I was having a lot of trouble finding a shoe that was comfortable and that I could actually balance and walk in due to nerve damage in my feet after chemo.....I had to insist that I be shown the MBT's after trying everything else....and from the moment I put them on I knew they were winners....the salesperson did not want to sell them to me and talked them down saying they would be difficult to get used to and not suitable for nerve damaged feet.....I just ignored her and 4 years later they look and feel like new and I wear them everyday.....and the funny thing is they look like Mary Janes updated!!! sort of cool in their own way.....not like the beautiful shoes that started this thread, but neat in their own way...
julir


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hmmmm, not _quite_ my style......


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Those "Ice Pumps" are making me cold just looking at them


----------



## POTHOLDER (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes, I would wear them to Bible Study, book club and grocery and yarn shopping. My husband would have to loan me his walker or cane , sn


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

debdobalina said:
 

> These are so pretty, but I haven't worn heels in years.
> 
> http://www.virtualshoemuseum.com/content/tiger


Don't think so but I do wear heels on occasion.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

lol so cute!


----------

